# Universal Addresses HD DVD Playback Problems



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Disc Replacement Program Announced*

After weeks of persistent complaints from early adopters, Universal has issued a
statement regarding playback issues with several recent HD DVD releases.

The issues first surfaced in late March when 'Children of Men' was released on
HD DVD, and consumers experienced inconsistent playback problems on both
the Xbox 360 add-on and other stand-alone HD DVD playback devices. Since
then, readers have reported similar playback issues on 'The Good Shepherd'
and other more recently released Universal titles. ...

More @ HiDefDigest.com


----------

